# First time with my new pizza oven!



## K9BIGDOG (Mar 27, 2021)

For Christmas the wife got me the pizza oven attachment for my Camp Chef Sidekick. I've been dying to try it out, just waiting for a free weekend and some decent weather here in NY.  I gotta say, the pizza was awesome!  I used my own recipe for the pizza sauce, and frozen dough I got at Restaurant Depot. I'll get to making my own dough pretty soon, but the dough from RD was actually pretty decent.  I did four pizzas and by the 3rd and 4th one I was really getting the hang of stretching the dough.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 27, 2021)

I'd eat em up! 
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 27, 2021)

I would devour that in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 27, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> I would devour that in a blink of an eye.


You'd fall behind! It would already be gone,,,,by me!  Nice job 

 K9BIGDOG
. Any idea how hot the stone got?


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Mar 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> You'd fall behind! It would already be gone,,,,by me!  Nice job
> 
> K9BIGDOG
> . Any idea how hot the stone got?


I kept the stone around 500-550F.  I used one of those IR thermometer guns.  It took a little bit t come up to temp because I wanted to heat it slowly so I would crack the stone.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 27, 2021)

Do you deliver?


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice job, it looks pretty good.  I’ve been wanting to pull the trigger on one.  I cook pizza at least once a week.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 27, 2021)

That looks good. These pizza ovens seem to be getting pretty popular.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice pizzas .


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yep, I could get around one of those.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks good.  I'll have a sample of each please.


----------



## Bigheaded (Mar 28, 2021)

excellent, the Ooni pizza oven I bought a year ago turned out to be one of the best and also worst things I ever bought. Best, obviously because it makes pizza. Worst, because  I became obsessed with every detail of different dough types, different temps, and all the techniques.  Making pizza from scratch isn't difficult at all, but if you want to excel there are so many little things.   You'll love your purchase, and those pics look good. If you plan to take pictures of the next you make, a pic of the bottom too would be lovely, if you don't mind.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Mar 28, 2021)

I didn't think to take a photo of the bottom, but I can tell you that I was very aware not burning the bottom and I pulled each one out when the bottom got to a nice even, crispy brown.  I found that  the pizza spatula is a really important tool to have for turning the pie and checking the bottom. Just as important to have as a pizza peel for sure.


----------



## Jimbo9414 (Mar 30, 2021)

Nice, that’s my fav toppings on pizza, I would grab it and run..lol.  Very cool that you have access to Restauran Depot!  my buddy hooks me up with the Grande mozz and ezzo pep from RD, highly recommend those products if your store offers it.  Check out pizza making.com, a forum with lots of info....enjoy!
Jim


----------



## forktender (Apr 26, 2021)

Bigheaded said:


> excellent, the Ooni pizza oven I bought a year ago turned out to be one of the best and also worst things I ever bought. Best, obviously because it makes pizza. Worst, because  I became obsessed with every detail of different dough types, different temps, and all the techniques.  Making pizza from scratch isn't difficult at all, but if you want to excel there are so many little things.   You'll love your purchase, and those pics look good. If you plan to take pictures of the next you make, a pic of the bottom too would be lovely, if you don't mind.


Man, ain't that the truth!!!
I'm still trying to make my perfect Naples style pizza dough I'm so close yet so far away.
Everyone loves the pizza but it's not quite what I'm in search of YET even after taking a pizza coarse with Anthony Falco of Robert's pizza at the Napa Culinary Institute in Napa CA.
Once you nail your dough recipe everything else is simple. I had to take a break because it was going to drive me insane, talk about compulsive I was going to drive myself and family nuts.
BBQ, has taken a backseat on my quest for the perfect dough and  my cooking method.
I will get back into it soon, I have too I can't quit it's a quest I have to complete, its really bugging me. 
I've had multiple conversations with world class Bakers, Chefs and flour producers. I don't really care for the group of guys on the pizza making forum they seem to thumb their nose at newcomers questions like they are revealing where the Ark is buried or something in my opinion and there is an arrogance that they extrude that makes me want to reach through the computer and strangle them.
 Damn, pizza nerds.


----------



## blacklab (Mar 8, 2022)

Have that same oven. The first pizza I did was charcoal lol.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 8, 2022)

Great work! That is an awesome new gadget to spend too much time with! Pizza looks amazing!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 8, 2022)

Looks awesome! Now ya making me think I need one also! Sssshhhh...don't tell my wife lol!

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 9, 2022)

Perfectly round pizzas are boring. I’ll take a homemade amoeba pizza any day. The first 5 pizzas on my new Gozney were all sacrificial. I figured out that maybe pros could cook at 900 degrees but I certainly could not.


----------

